

A Charlie Rose Exclusive with Bashar al-Assad - NirDremer
http://charlierose.com/watch/60263639

======
jrodl3r
Guy makes a lot of really good points about American hypocrisy.. Very
charismatic, much more so than most US dictators.. I MEAN! politicians...

